# Scrollbarfarbe ändern



## Nexdesign (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi all
Habe folgendes Problem, ich will die Scrollbarfarbe ändern, aber nicht mit CSS, weil ich auch will das User mit einem anderen Browser als IE meine Seite mit einer farbigen Scrollbar anschauen können.

MFG


----------



## kle-ben (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi

```
<body style=" scrollbar-base-color: midnightblue" >
```
Man kann die Farben noch genauer ein stellen, aber das ist erstmal für die Grundfarbe.
Gruß Benny


----------



## kle-ben (7. Dezember 2004)

Die anderen Farbeigenschaften verhalten sich wie in css.
http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/anzeigefenster.htm#scrollbar
Hier sind nochmal alle anderen aufgeführt.


----------



## Nexdesign (7. Dezember 2004)

aber dass ist doch normales style tag, funktioniert das denn auch in anderen browser wie mozilla usw. und nicht nur im IE?


----------



## Gumbo (7. Dezember 2004)

Nein, dass ist eine, ich meine, von Microsoft eingeführte Pseudo-CSS-Eigenschaft. Daher funktioniert sie auch nur, so viel ich weiß, im Internet Explorer.


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Dezember 2004)

Jupp, und wenn Mozilla den Kram unterstützen würde, wäre es das erste, was ich aus dem Browser raushax0rn würde


----------



## Nexdesign (7. Dezember 2004)

Dass heisst es gibt keine möglichkeit die Scrollbarfarbe so zu ändern dass sie in allen Browsern funktionieren


----------



## Gumbo (7. Dezember 2004)

Nein. Und um ehrlich zu sein hätte ich auch etwas dagegen, das eine Webseite mir meine Bildlaufleisten verändert.


----------



## Nexdesign (7. Dezember 2004)

Naja ok kann man nichts machen, trotzdem vielen dank...


----------



## Eminem (8. Dezember 2004)

Also ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wieso soviele leute die Scrollbars ändern wollen? Die sind doch Standart undsomit finde  ich ist es kein Problem wenn sie überall gleich aussehen


----------



## Layna (8. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du eine Webseite aus nur grüntönen (von mir aus auch blau, rot, gelb...) hast, und da drinne ein div mit scrollbar kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen dass grüne scrollbars besser kommen .


----------



## kurtparis (8. Dezember 2004)

Und wie stellst du dir dann vor wie deine Seite z.B. auf einem Mac aussieht. Dort sind dann alle Scrolls in  Aqua-Blau. Und überhaut sollte man Scrollbars möglichst vermeiden


----------



## redlama (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich persönlich halte auch nicht von gefärbten Scrollbars und bin ziemlich froh, dass mein Firefox in der Hinsicht keine Mätzchen machen.
Mein Chef hingegen findet bunte Scrollbars absolut toll. Deshalb haben auch alle unsere und viele Kundenseiten bunte Scrollbars, ... :suspekt:
Da bin ich immer froh, dass ich mit dem Firefox unterwegs bin, ... ^^

redlama


----------

